# AE-1 Programm Fragen



## Nacron (10. Februar 2004)

also ich habe mich letztendlich dafür entschieden das ich mir eine alte ae1 oder ae1 programm zulege ...

dazu habe ich ein paar fragen ... 

was ist der unterschied zwischen ae1 und ae1 programm 
was muss ich beachten wenn ich mir filter kaufen will  welcher umfang
was muss ich beachten wenn ich mir objektive kaufen will  also das mit brennweite und lichtstärke hab ich schon verstanden  nur die größe ...

naja und das wars auch schon ...


----------



## Vitalis (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo Nacron, oft kannst Du am Objektiv ablesen, welchen Umfang der Filter haben muß. Das ist bei jedem Objektiv je nach Filtergewinde anders. Hinter diesem Link findest Du Informationen zu den meisten Original Canon Objektiven die zur AE-1 passen. Nur solche  "FD"-Objektive (auch von anderen Herstellern) funktionieren an der AE-1. Und hier eine Bezugsquelle 

Den Unterschied zwischen AE-1 und AE-1 Program weiß ich nicht auf die Schnelle. Die Program hat wohl mehr Automatik-Funktionen..  Hier  Infos dazu.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## tatberlin (17. Februar 2004)

Die AE-1 Program hat zusätzlich Programm-Automatik, einen Griff (wie beí der A-1), austauschbare Sucher-Scheiben, einen Anschluß für den Motor-Drive MA.,
und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Die genauen Daten kannst du dir hier anschauen:
http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/camera/f_camera.html
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Nacron (17. Februar 2004)

danke für die informationen ...

ich halte das gute stück jetzt gerade in den händen ...

endlich! total happy mit dem kauf  
130 für ne ae1 programm + tokina (30-135; 4-4.5) + standart (50mm;1.8) + blitz(30); nahlinse fototasche ... usw ...
und das ganze für 130 euro 

und die kamera und zubehör sieht aus wie neu ... arg geil ! 

morgen sofort raus und damit fotos schießen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nacron _
> *und die kamera und zubehör sieht aus wie neu*



Argh ... so eine Kamera muss doch ein bisschen Leben haben ... sieht aus wie neu ... tz tz tz


----------



## Nacron (24. Februar 2004)

das kommt alles noch nach und nach 
naja und eine macke hatte sie doch ... der filmempfindlichkeitsdreher ging nich mehr ... (mim fingernagel drunter und nen bischen sauber gemacht und schon lief er wieder rund)


----------

